# Finally Finlay has been diagnosed



## lisa35

Finlay had his meeting yesterday and after a nail biting agonising wait I got the result we all expected...Finlay has been put on the autism spectrum. Not sure where they have put him but he's on their.

I am actually quite upset now that I know for sure he's got it, can't help thinking this is with my poor little man for the rest of his life and why did he deserve to get it :cry::cry:

At least at such a young age they can continue to work with him and help him along the way. His progress is coming on really well since he started special needs nursery and he will be going 4 days a week soon :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO1987

Hi - It may not seem like it at the moment but sometimes having a recognised diagnosis can have its advantages. It may help Finlay to receive the support that he needs. xx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

My lo has been diagnosed with the spectrum to, he is what they say is pddnos.. and It didnt hit me till he began and special care nursery. I freaked the night befor and ever sinec I have been depressed, very moody and more :( I know it will get better, but im sorry its happened to. They say these lo's are the special ones.. just know that. HUGS. We can go through the journey together, Bryce was diagnosed June 20 2012.


----------



## Aunty E

Imogen's nursery school teacher just told me she thought Imogen was on the spectrum. I managed to hold it together until I left, but I'm blubbing on the sofa with a pile of empty wispa wrappers next to me now. I was so pleased with how much more she was playing with Teddy and talking, and now I feel like shit again.


----------



## lisa35

Thanks, makes me feel better that am not alone. Finlay only talks when he wants to, some mornings when it's quiet he will come out with all sorts of sentences so can do it when he wants. Most of the time he just makes noises. We have started a food chat so he can choose what he wants to eat, that's working quite well.

I have to get him statemented so he can go in a special needs school or continue at the nursery where he goes, so much going on and a lot to take in. I'm surprised I'm not depressed with it all to be honest but am keeping strong for my lo. x


----------



## faun

My little boy got the official diagnosis in august and it sucks i swear i am still in denial i have the specialist health visitor coming round later to help me fill in the DLA forms and to help me get him into the specialist nursery. Billy doesn't talk at all and he can't have speech therapy as he needs play therapy first to help him develop enough to be able to understand how to play with toys. He can be very violent but also very cuddly he is such a special boy and i love him so much but can't help feeling sad for him that his life is going to be one big battle. I just wish i had a better understanding of his world as it is so different to ours.


----------



## Aunty E

Finlay is still quite diddy for talking much anyways. Getting a statement will help access some more assistance for him. We've been offered a PECS course, which involves using pictures to communicate, but I don't want to do it. Imogen can talk sometimes, I think she just chooses not to. I just hate feeling like people are judging her against what other 'normal' children can do. I don't care what they can do. I don't want her to be normal, I want her to be extraordinary.


----------



## pj67

Hi. This must be very difficult for you but try to take one day at a time. My son's swimming teacher has autism (aspergers, I think) and is one of the happiest people I know. He's engaged to be married and works in a hotel's restaurant where he is very popular. His mum has talked of her worries when he was little but is now very proud of her son.


----------



## lisa35

I find it hard how they all have same thing but all so completely different with it. Finlay never gets violent but sometimes gets a little angry, he grits his teeth & growls clenching his fists then he's over it. He went through a stage of biting us but that's stopped now thanks too his chewy tube. He doesn't really play with toys either he just likes to hold them and throw them about the house.

I am doing the PECS to try encourage him to say the words so eventually he can tell me what he wants to eat without the cards. The nursery have been doing this with him too. tonight I asked him if he wanted milk or juice and he said milk 3 times. Never talks on a night time usually bless him. 

I hope he grows out of it, I love him the way he is and would never change him for the world but wouldn't it be nice for him as he gets older to live a normal life x


----------



## mummy2o

People don't outgrow autism. I honestly wish they did, but they don't. I had aspergers all my life and only got diagnosed last year due to my son's autistic result. It just gets milder and then gets the label of aspergers instead. People with autism will always have trouble with social interaction but many go on and lead normal lives. If you go on the wrongplanet website its brilliant and filled with autstic adults and parents of autistic children and can be a good source of not only information, but insight of what your child is capable of.

Just make sure they follow their special interests which normally are around maths, science, computers etc and they will have good jobs, and with a patient person find love and happiness. Besides the earlier the diagnoses the more you can help your child adapt to the world.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Autism will never go away but it does not name your child. Your son is still your son, he just has extra needs. He is a child with autism not just an autistic child. The diagnosis process can make you feel a whole string of emotions. My son was diagnosed when he was 4/5. He is now 8.

I promise you that when he was 2/3 the future seemed bleak, he was not potty trained, didnt talk and was quite hard work.

He is 8 now and making progress, he is in mainstream school and hits all his academic targets. He does struggle at times but he has achieved more than I ever thought he would. 

Dont worry about the future, what is a normal life anyway?! x


----------



## missjess

Hugs, I'm sorry you feel this way Hun, it's never easy to hear our child will have to cope with being different for the rest of his life. 

My son has been diagnosed with autism last year. He is 4 1/2 nd is the most amazing little man. We have found a lot of ways to help him, he has occupational therapy, speech therapy and special education. He goes to a preschool for children with autism and everyday he makes progress. 

A times it's very hard, the meltdowns are intense, violent and lasts a long time, but he has the best personality, hes incredibly smart and has amazing talents that other "regular" kids his age (even older) don't have. 

Find your sons strength and focus on them, help him with his weaknesses and seek the most help and services you can to help him grow to his full potential. 

I'm sure you don't wanna hear this now, but autism isn't all that bad and there's a lot worse ! Big hugs to you my dear and you can pm me if you wanna talk xxx:hugs:


----------



## lisa35

Thanks hun. I got a call from nursery on Wednesday to say they were sending him home early because he was crying and they thought he was in pain. When he arrived home from taxi he was fine his normal self. The taxi people said he was fine all the way home too. 

She did however say he was getting descructive throwing things on floor, wonder why he's started doing it? He has started doing it at home too. Wonder is that is the real reason they sent him home because she said we cant risk him been like this with the other children around. Am I not supposed to get a break? Will see if he gets sent home tomorrow. Quite upset about it tbh.


----------

